

Binary tree traversal in Python with generators - pkrumins
http://thatmattbone.com/2009/09/binary-tree-traversal-in-python-with-generators/

======
pkrumins
This is a test. I had my previous two submissions go [dead]. No idea why. So I
test one more time with a random URL.

